# Lawn moth control



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello all, I have a bunch of moths that are in my lawn and it may be causing my bermuda issues. What do you all recommend to take care of this and how often does it need to be applied?


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

That's where armyworms come from. I controlled mine last year with triazicide, but there may be others with better suggestions.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I checked on domyown website and it showed Bifen can control army worms. I may try that?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Bifenthrin will work.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Bifenthrin will work.


Will Bifenthrin kill the moths and armyworks/grubs below the surface?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

What they said....

New sod, looking to control both with one app if possible. Assuming the triazicide will do it, likely the liquid being better?


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > Bifenthrin will work.
> ...


Yes


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Bifen will kill army worms but will not hit grubs,

Arena will get both white grubs and army worms, sodweb worms, etc.

.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Crimson2v said:


> Hello all, I have a bunch of moths that are in my lawn and it may be causing my bermuda issues. What do you all recommend to take care of this and how often does it need to be applied?


Moths themselves don't cause any problems - it's the worms when the eggs from the moths hatch. Birds eat moths and moths are pollinators just like bees. Are you sure you want to kill the moths?

Kill the worms with a systemic.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

I was just talking to my wife about that yesterday, after I watered and fertilized the mocking birds where going to town on some worms. Not sure what kind but I got to thinking, if I put something down to affect the worms and insects, I would hate for that to harm the birds that eat them. I may just leave it be for now. I enjoyed watching the bird eat him some dinner.


----------

